# No PPL @ the MP ???



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Had to hit Heber to drop off a trailer so I thought Id stop and fish the MP real quick... Got over to Charleson about 10 am and not a single person there ???

Was shocked was a beatiful day sun was shining and not a sole for miles ...

Long story short netted 11 browns in total and a handful of whitefish the majority of them were little 12 inchers but did mange to catch a larger one im guessing 16


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Gotta love a river all to yourself!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that high water is keeping a lot of folks off the rivers.
Good to see that you made it out and had a nice day.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Love the reel.....I enjoy mine.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

are they hitting drys at all yet?


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

I had good luck tonight w/ caddis late afternoon and into the evening. Best pattern was a #16-18 x-caddis fished along the edges and soft spots. River is high, better get out quick before it blasts past 2,000cfs.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for the info!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, that's cool!!!


uh.....what's a PPL?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

People?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pacific Power and Light?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Here you go:

http://tinyurl.com/3qk3roq


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sinergy said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3qk3roq


Thanks

It's Power Puff Lemmings, my second guess.


----------

